# [SQL] Funktion um Zahlen aus einem String zu filtern



## TehQuila (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute

Ich suche eine SQL-Funktion, die bei einem SELECT nur die numerischen Werte in einem als String deklarierten Feld ausliesst.

Beispiel
Mein Feld beinhaltet: as*3**5**3*D
und von meinem SELECT möchte ich: *353* zurückerhalten

Hoffe ihr könnt mit helfe 

Danke Vielmals
TehQuila


----------



## adrian72 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
Du könnstest das Feld "ganz normal" auslesen, dann mit php is_numeric überprüfen, ob Zahlen vorkommen (also as353D wäre dann auch TRUE), und dann die Buchstaben aus dem string löschen. Ob es eine direkte SQL-Abfrage gibt, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## tombe (4. Oktober 2011)

Um was für eine Datenbank handelt es sich?

Schau mal hier, da ging es im Grunde um das gleiche Thema.


----------



## TehQuila (5. Oktober 2011)

adrian72 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> Du könnstest das Feld "ganz normal" auslesen, dann mit php is_numeric überprüfen, ob Zahlen vorkommen (also as353D wäre dann auch TRUE), und dann die Buchstaben aus dem string löschen. Ob es eine direkte SQL-Abfrage gibt, weiss ich nicht.


 
Das Problem ist dass mir PHP nicht zur Verfügung stehen innerhalb der Umgebung in der ich die Abfrage machen möchte. Es handelt sich hierbei um die Datenbank eines Buchhaltungsystem "Proffix" dort kann ich nur mit MSSQL Daten auswerten  aber danke für deine Antwort


----------



## tombe (5. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es in dem Feld eine bestimmte Formatierung.

Also wie bei deinem Beispiel zwei Buchstaben, dann eine Zahl und dann wieder ein Buchstabe?


----------

